# Sugar gliders?



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_I've liked Sugar gliders for 5 years now, at first I thought it was just a fad because I was around 11/12 at the time but I've continued to like them but the main things that have always put me off are the pooping/peeing everywhere plus the mess they make from eating :blush:
Which is why I opted for a well sealed(sealed with a non-toxic sealant) viv, so it is easy to clean/wipe down with F10_

_I have the room for a 7'x3'x7'(LxWxH) very well ventilated viv, which I would plant out with native(if I can) non-toxic plants because I'd love to watch them climb, strip bark, strip leaves, get bugs out of holes drilled in branches ect..._
_They would also get time out of the viv for around 4/5 hours each night, in a glider proof room_

_I was thinking about going for a pair of females rather than males because I have read males tend to scent mark and smell more?_

_I haven't done a lot of really in depth research but that is what I'm doing now, its mainly the diet that is confusing me a little :blush:_

_Obviously I wouldn't get any gliders until I have fully understood the dietary needs and everything and until their viv is ready_

_So any hints, tips, advice? especially on helping me understand their diet_

_Apologies for the long post :blush:_


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a fab sugar glider forum on here.....

Sugar Glider Forum - Index

You can get meal recipies, discuss quieries, problems etc. 
Hours of fun.... :2thumb:

I think there wonderful little creatures but their definately not for everyone. Are you aware that they can make quite a noise at night, with their barking? Mine fortunately arent too bad but some are incredibly noisy and even with them being in a different room, its still very clear.

To begin with the recipies on the above forum, take some getting used too but once you get the idea, its quite easy.

Mine live in a huge cage, rather than a viv, as they love to climb and leap up the bars and theres full ventilation. You mentioned concerns about food going everywhere. Well, mine have a large upturned ice-cream container with a large door way cut into it. This has stopped them firing food everywhere so i dont have that problem. However, some people dont like this, incase the gliders start squabbling but you could put another doorway at the other end if you had concerns. Mine have never squabbled over food. They do need lots of supplements but you can easily buy them from places like Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies | 
A wodent wheel is also a must, not only for fun but you can buy sand paper feel liner that can wear down their nails if there getting long, much easier than trying to clip them!

Anyway, i'm babbling :whistling2: Take a look on the forum i suggested, you'll see all the pros and cons of becoming a slave to gliders :lol2:

All the best Paula


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, as already said join the Uk Suggie site (link in my sig). I also stock all the supplements you'll ever require, dry food, staple food, wheels, pouches ... the lot! Lol! The link to my shop is The Sugar Glider Shop - Home page :2thumb:

There are also some very good breeders on the forum, once you have posted 10 times you will be able to see the classifieds to see what is available.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Would a 7'x3'x7' be enough room for a pair of females? I know some people recommend 2'x2'x4' for a pair but I wanted to provide them with as much room to play, climb, even glide as possible but they will still be allowed out on the night for play time with me_

_Would it be better to get a pair or trio of females? I was thinking with a pair if something unfortunate happened to one of them or one passed before the other then one would be left alone which I have read can lead to self-mutilation, depression and death_

_Do they do better in larger groups than pairs? or are fights more likely in larger groups?_

_When bonding with a sugar glider and you are at the stage you have them in a bonding pouch on yourself, if you had two gliders would you put the both in the same bonding pouch? to bond with them both at the same time? I thought it would be stressful to the sugar gliders just bond with one first and then the other or to have them in different bonding pouches :blush:_

_With supplements do they need gliderade, nutraglider, glider booster, glidercal, bee pollen, pure Acacia gum and fruit mix gumivore fare? do they need all of those? obviously to be given in the right amount, when they should be given :blush:_

_Are insectivore fare and monkey biscuits needed for their diet? to be put out during the day or to be added on the night when they are fed?_

_Would people recommend using elimina? does it reduce their smell or isn't there any need to really use it?_

_Can they eat roaches? wax worms? mealworms?_

_Does anyone have any links or tips to help me understand the 1:2 feeding ratio?_

_Sorry about all the questions :blush:_



paulajo said:


> There is a fab sugar glider forum on here.....
> 
> Sugar Glider Forum - Index
> 
> ...


_Thanks for that _

_I cannot get onto that site I have been trying for a couple of weeks, its saying the web page is unavailable? :blush:_

_I've read/watched videos of them crabbing, barking, chirping/squeaking so I know they have the potential be noisy :lol2:_

_I've also read with a cage they will poop, pee, throw food ect... and I really didn't want all that on my walls, floor or to be cleaning the bars so with a very well ventilated and sealed viv, I can just wipe that down with a damp cloth if I see any mess on the walls of the viv_

_It will be very well planted to provide plenty of climbing areas and space, I'd just like to keep the walls free so they are easy to clean :blush:_

_Wouldn't lots of natural branches and cork bark help keep their nails down? or would a wodent wheel still be essential?_



glidergirl said:


> Hi, as already said join the Uk Suggie site (link in my sig). I also stock all the supplements you'll ever require, dry food, staple food, wheels, pouches ... the lot! Lol! The link to my shop is The Sugar Glider Shop - Home page :2thumb:
> 
> There are also some very good breeders on the forum, once you have posted 10 times you will be able to see the classifieds to see what is available.


_Like I said above I can't get onto that site I have been trying for a couple of weeks, its saying the web page is unavailable but I'm not sure if its just an issue with my computer? :blush:_

_I noticed you mentioned pouches, could I use like a birds nest box (if I make the entrance bigger) with feathers and leaves? instead of a sleeping pouch? Just concerned about them getting their nails stuck on the fleece :blush:_


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_I think I'm starting to get the diet_

_Carrots 0.6:1
Sweet potato 0.8:1
Strawberries 0.7:1
Papaya 4.8:1
Figs 2.5:1
Roach 0.8:1 (1:1) _

_I had to google red runner roaches ca ratio and I have got a couple of results which seem to be 0.8:1 - 1:1 within that range_

_So the above would be 1.7:1_

_I know the ideal is 2:1 but I have read anything over 1:1 but under 2:1 is ideal for a sugar gliders diet?_

_Again, sorry for all the questions :blush:_


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it your computer not letting you on the glider forum as its working for me and has been everyday and when i click on the links posted. Deffo try and join up, and i couldnt recommend Maries shop enough, always handy on advice on care and suppliments.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Try to get your Ca ratios closer to 2:1, but on days that it's not quite right, add a sprinkling of calcium powder 

I don't understand why you can't get on to the glider forum, though....


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Would a 7'x3'x7' be enough room for a pair of females? I know some people recommend 2'x2'x4' for a pair but I wanted to provide them with as much room to play, climb, even glide as possible but they will still be allowed out on the night for play time with me_
> 
> _Would it be better to get a pair or trio of females? I was thinking with a pair if something unfortunate happened to one of them or one passed before the other then one would be left alone which I have read can lead to self-mutilation, depression and death_
> 
> _Do they do better in larger groups than pairs? or are fights more likely in larger groups?_


_7 x 3 x 7 would be fantastic for a pair! If you're thinking about getting a trio then I would definately do that. They live in large colonies in the wild, and of course, you have the issue if the worst happens and you lose one. You're stuck with the problem of sourcing another one that is around the same size, how long will it take? What effect is that going to have on the one left. So three, in my opinion is better than 2. _



> _When bonding with a sugar glider and you are at the stage you have them in a bonding pouch on yourself, if you had two gliders would you put the both in the same bonding pouch? to bond with them both at the same time? I thought it would be stressful to the sugar gliders just bond with one first and then the other or to have them in different bonding pouches :blush:_




_Yep, both together. You will find they give each other confidence._



> _With supplements do they need gliderade, nutraglider, glider booster, glidercal, bee pollen, pure Acacia gum and fruit mix gumivore fare? do they need all of those? obviously to be given in the right amount, when they should be given :blush:_
> 
> _Are insectivore fare and monkey biscuits needed for their diet? to be put out during the day or to be added on the night when they are fed?_


_Long answer needed here - refer to sugar glider forum for the diet that many of us in the UK use - My diet plan_



> _Would people recommend using elimina? does it reduce their smell or isn't there any need to really use it?_


_I don't use it - I have tried it and it did work and others tell me it works too, but see how you go. You may decide the smell is bad and it needs sorting in which case try elimina or you may find you quite like the smell and so don't use the Elimina _



> _Can they eat roaches? wax worms? mealworms?_


_Yes, but most people only use insects as a treat as they're not particularly nutritional_



> _Does anyone have any links or tips to help me understand the 1:2 feeding ratio?_


_Yep - refer to sugar glider forum as there are recipes already worked out for you :2thumb:_



> _Sorry about all the questions :blush:_


_No problem at all!_




> _Thanks for that _
> 
> _I cannot get onto that site I have been trying for a couple of weeks, its saying the web page is unavailable? :blush:_


_Must be an issue with your comp, the sites are definately up and active, have you tried clearing your cookies?_



> _I've read/watched videos of them crabbing, barking, chirping/squeaking so I know they have the potential be noisy :lol2:_


_They can be noisy!!! Especially round the full moon ... it's true!!_



> _I've also read with a cage they will poop, pee, throw food ect... and I really didn't want all that on my walls, floor or to be cleaning the bars so with a very well ventilated and sealed viv, I can just wipe that down with a damp cloth if I see any mess on the walls of the viv._


_I love vivs to keep them in!!!_



> _It will be very well planted to provide plenty of climbing areas and space, I'd just like to keep the walls free so they are easy to clean :blush:_
> 
> _Wouldn't lots of natural branches and cork bark help keep their nails down? or would a wodent wheel still be essential?_


_TBH, they will destroy the plants!! Natural branches will help keep their claws down but a wheel is also an essential item, they will run in it for hours and hours! Exercise also helps with the absorption of calcium._



> _I noticed you mentioned pouches, could I use like a birds nest box (if I make the entrance bigger) with feathers and leaves? instead of a sleeping pouch? Just concerned about them getting their nails stuck on the fleece :blush:_


Nest boxes are fine as an alternative, gliders do prefer pouches because they're warm and snuggly but it is down to personal choice.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Heya Emmie! 

that size viv would be great! the bigger the better with vivs really. minimum size for 2 is 4x2x2 so yes, your viv would be amazing! Id get a trio though, just incase you lose one. Gliders get very depressed when kept alone or lose a loved one, which im sure you have read about, so i find keeping gliders in small groups more easy on the mind. I have a group of 4 and a breeding pair. 

I love vivs for gliders. mine are all currently in large aviary cages, but as you said, the wiping down of the bars in a pain, and cleaning vivs is so much easier, plus they look so much more natural. 

I keep mine in pouches or stuff from Fuzzbutts like these Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat . They are brilliant, really good quality and ive never had a single accident with them. Ive just done a new order on these actually. 2 leopard print ones  ive also used the fleecy pouches aswel and ive never had a problem with pouches either. Ive got a fleecy bonding pouch from Maries shop, and its great. They like to feel warm and snuggly, and i found with nestboxes, urine sometimes stains them and makes them smell, whereas with fleece, you can bung it in the washer.

I always keep Glideraide, glidercal, gliderbooster, acacia gum and gumnivore fare in the cupboards at all times as a rule, but i will be doing another order with bee pollen and nearly everything else. Gumnivore fare is amazing! mine love it! i offer twice a week and the difference it makes! no household should be without it. I do like Gumnivore fare. =)

Dietwise, its really best to read the stickies on Sugar Glider Forum - Index. there we can answer your questions more easily and you can read the stickies. id deffo check your computer as the link is deffo working. 

I buy all my products like my supplements and wheels etc from Marie at The Sugar Glider Shop - Home page Delivery is superfast and very professional. I think i did an order and it came 2 days later in suberb packaging as always. Cannot praise this shop enough! *whispers* and.....there are very, very cool snakes aswel in the shop to ogle at!


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Thank you for all the advice _

_I've managed to register on the site as well_


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Thank you for all the advice _
> 
> _I've managed to register on the site as well_


brilliant! we shall see you over there! 

*side note* RFUK is acting weird with me tonight, so i think i need to clear my cookies too. Running very slow, unless there is 10000 people online.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Thank you for all the advice _
> 
> _I've managed to register on the site as well_


Yay!!! :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry Amalthea, I have just re-read all this posting. I thought i had recommended you to for all the supplements etc but it seems i didnt! :blush:

Thanks for the 1st class service i have always recieved! 

All the best Paula


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2011)

PS this has been super helpful as a soon to be suggie mom as well. Thanks everyone, and em, for asking all the helpful questions!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

SugarGlider, join the forum in my sug - there's loads of suggie advice and chat : victory:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Just read through all of this...contemplating a sugerglider, they sound amazing pets  will join your forum glidergirl  lots of fab advice!


----------

